

A Manhattan Project Veteran Reflects on His Atomic Bomb Work - wornoutman
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/27/nyregion/a-manhattan-project-veteran-reflects-on-his-atomic-bomb-work.html?smid=tw-nytimes

======
Involute
His commanding officer had heard that something called the Manhattan Project
was looking for soldiers, and told him to apply.

“He knew I was a loudmouthed New Yorker,” said Dr. Bederson, who grew up in
the Bronx. “He said, ‘Here’s your chance to get back to New York.’”

LMAO.

~~~
elektromekatron
Fate is ever the comedian.

------
georgeoliver
I've been reading Studs Terkel's _The Good War_ , an oral history of WW2, and
there are some incredible interviews with members of the Manhattan Project in
it. At least at the beginning, they really thought Germany would beat them to
the bomb.

~~~
WalterBright
A lot of people speculate on what would have happened if Hitler had not made
so many disastrous military decisions. The simple truth is the US would have
dropped the bomb on Berlin, and they would have lost anyway.

~~~
steve19
If Hitler that gotten the bomb first he could have dropped it on London and
the war would have been over.

~~~
WalterBright
His nuclear program was so far behind it is unlikely it would have ever
produced anything. Nor were the resources available to do anything on the
scale of the Manhattan Project.

